# How to use religion to make money...



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Flat broke Railway makes special Christmas train for well... Christmas.

Tickets from Rupees 1600 to 1700. (US$ 8 - $9). Cross country.

How will Santa reach you in your speeding train? No chimney. Fat guy will probably get run over...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Interesting. Christmas is associated with religion.

What most people don't know or dare to acknowledge; is that Christmas is positively not associated with true Christianity, according to the Bible. Or, should I say that true chistianity will not associate itself with christmas. Only takes a quick google to find the history.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Yes, I know some aspects of how people celebrate Christmas have pagan origins.... the tree is pagan for sure. And Jehovah’s Witnesses don't celebrate Christmas at all.

Over here, by a sheer coincidence, our founding father was born on Dec-25.... so it's a national holiday anyway.

This guy here:


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

actually every aspect of the christmas celebration from tree to presents was taken from various pagan and heathen practices,so the celebrations are still "alive" even if the heathens are not


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

skarrd said:


> actually every aspect of the christmas celebration from tree to presents was taken from various pagan and heathen practices


I am more than familiar with both sides of the argument in the Islamic context at least.... the question that is it right to include and celebrate pagan holidays and rituals .... or not.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Chinese have their own version of Christmas. Christmas has nothing to do with religion at all.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjzwtPn-PT0AhULzTgGHcNMCYwQFnoECDMQAQ&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.chinahighlights.com%2Ffestivals%2Fwinter-solstice.htm&usg=AOvVaw0iFeQkPXDtD2XrnW_otGIi



People like to religionize everything to gain power and ultimately make more money.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

At what point does the "Airing of Grievances" happen? Before or after the "Feats of Strength"?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Sean Khan said:


> At what point does the "Airing of Grievances" happen? Before or after the "Feats of Strength"?


????


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

It's an old joke from a tv show about a made-up holiday ... thought of it when the guy above said everyone has a version of Xmas....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Anyway, what little Christians we have, they all happen to be Catholics. And Catholics, as far as I know, associate Christmas with their religion.

Hence the prayer train.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Sean Khan said:


> I am more than familiar with both sides of the argument in the Islamic context at least.... the question that is it right to include and celebrate pagan holidays and rituals .... or not.


this my friend is the question,my heathen friends say its wrong,he christians deny everything,and the catholics are like,Meh...as long as you know the true meaning of where it all came from,i guess im with the catholics,lol


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I've heard of a similar problem in the Islamic context (as I mentioned earlier).

In the eastern, northern part of Pakistan, they have a festival that celebrates the start of spring. It's called *Basant*. It's also known as the kite festival... you need to fly a kite to celebrate it. As I understand it, it's great fun (I have never been part of it.. I don't live there). 

It's also very helpful when it comes to dating. If you are a girl, you need to wear a yellow dress when on your roof, flying your kite. Anyone interested will rig their kite to drop a love-note on your head (using their own kite as a bomber) which you then hide from mommy.daddy....

Anyway, there are a bunch of joyless miserable people who insist it is "unIslamic". Well, DUH, it's not Islamic because it's totally pagan.... but why is that wrong???

These people have tried to ban the kite festival more than once (never succeeded) saying, we will turn into pagans ourselves or some such nonsense.

These people go to places like Saudi Arabia, etc... get inspired by WAHABI-ism (extreme puritanical Islam invented a hundred years ago in Saudi Arabia).... and then come here with a worm inside their butts.

Every time that worm inside their butt wriggles, they think of something to ban because it's got pagan roots.

They don't believe in watching TV, movies, music, art, nothing. They just stare at the ceiling all day waiting for the worm to start wriggling. The wriggling of the worm in their a%% is their ONLY entertainment.... they live for the worm wriggling in there.... wishing all the time that everyone else gets a worm up their a%% too.

When the worm wriggles, they see pagans flying kites and then they predict the world is gonna end by... oh.. maybe next Friday.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

taking the mystery and fun out of everything,would definatly be a boring existance


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Religion... at least Judaism/Christianity/Islam.. at it's core... is very simple to understand.

Basically, all Gawd has ever wanted is for people to stick together not grow apart. That is it.

Anything that brings people together and isn't hurting anyone or isn't hurting the environment... Gawd loves THAT. On the other hand, anything that makes people despise each other ... drives people apart... is what is going to send one to H3ll.

Who cares if Basant and Kite flying have pagan roots??? I am pretty sure Allah approves.

Same with Xmas.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

What most people don't know about Christianity and the pre-christian Jewish tenents, is the main point of the human to God relationship. Primarily that God created us and we like a machine that is created have laws that govern it's best performance. Also part of the primary is; being granted free will, *will man voluntarily* recognize that we are made by Him and to *live within the laws of* physics, psychology, wholesome relationships, mental, emotional, and all the laws that proof best results, etc etc that he established.

Not being willing to abide to His precepts is why there is the chaos and disorder in the world as proof that man, according to way the Bible puts it, "man is not designed to direct his own step." Jer 10:23. So as a result we see family breakdown, rampant sexual desease, churches choosing what they want to ascribe to instead of the Bible being the final word, war, hatred, racism, disloyalty, disobedient kids and the list goes on. 

The overarching purpose of God letting man do "his own thing" is what the Bible likens to a court case, to prove man, on his own without heeding God's precepts for man will not succeed. So we have 6000 years of mankind's history and soon we are about to see the finale of our mismanagement. 

That is all I have to say about that....for now. So many details left out. You can PM me for further clarifications or questions.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------

